# I have been thinkng about WHAT it means to HUNT~



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ever since I can remember, I have been hunting... My father, who is a very great teacher and VERY patient man; taught me the values and morals he was brought up with... For that I am forever grateful! 
I enjoy all hunting seasons ( spring gobbler is almost upon us now) but I was thinking the other day what EXACTLY in the U.S. can we REALLY hunt??

for example the following list.. 

CAN THESE BE TRULY HUNTED??
DEER, SQUIRREL, GROUNDHOG, DUCK, OTTER, TURKEY, QUAIL, DOVE, PHEASANT AND THINGS OF THAT NATURE?? 

I SAY NO.... 

We STALK these creatures

The creatures we can TRULY HUNT would be things like.....

BEAR, BOBCAT, ALLIGATOR, COUGAR/MOUNTAIN LION, WOLF, COYOTE, (and in some parts of Florida I know big monkeys and chimps in the wild that have either escaped or been turned loose)

NOW BEFORE ANYONE GETS PERTURBED WITH ME...... The reason I say this is for ONE SIMPLE FACT!! the last list that I have determined CAN be truly hunted, well, they simply have the ability to bite your face off!! 

Raccoons, mountain goat, and wild hog have the capability of doing some serious damage. so therefore they are in the POSSIBLE category lol .... 

So what do you think??......LOL am I right or what??.. it is something my son and I were goofing around with one day after watching a nature program about the Green Swamp Florida ( where I was raised) So I would like YOUR input on hunt-able and non-hunt-able creatures in the U.S. *


----------



## Rat (Feb 17, 2010)

From Dictionary.com

hunt
–verb (used with object)
1. to chase or search for (game or other wild animals) for the purpose of catching or killing.
2. to pursue with force, hostility, etc., in order to capture (often fol. by down): They hunted him down and hanged him.
3. to search for; seek; endeavor to obtain or find (often fol. by up or out): to hunt up the most promising candidates for the position.
4. to search (a place) thoroughly.
5. to scour (an area) in pursuit of game.
6. to use or direct (a horse, hound, etc.) in chasing game.
7. Change Ringing. to alter the place of (a bell) in a hunt.

I think all categories of animals can be hunted, in fact I think anything can be hunted, ie I hunted for my boat keys. What you describe may be different styles or types of hunting; still hunting, blind hunting, dangerous hunts, high fenced hunting, open country hunting...

I think the question is what type of game can hunt you? That would definitely be your second list. Hunting is hunting.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 17, 2010)

cant wait for some spring wild chicken on the supper table !

to me hunt means to get some meat on the table. I see your point never really thaught about it like that


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 17, 2010)

Rat said:


> From Dictionary.com
> 
> hunt
> –verb (used with object)
> ...




* SO SERIOUS! ( tisk, tisk)....lol 
This post of course was an OBVIOUS attempt at HUMOR.... Sorry you didn't see that :wink: *I AM and will ALWAYS be an avid hunter.... and I can't wait to get some turkey in the freezer for sure. Due to illness I completely missed last turkey season  Daddy got tired of waiting on me and got a couple of nice ones, but I plan to hit it hard this season round.. Most recent addition to my freezer is about 6-10 pounds of gator (courtesy of my brothers trapper friend) but low on venison and hog. time for me to get busy for sure!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree Mike.... 
Hunting = meat in the freezer= food on the table = less I have to buy & better quality food! (me obtaining my own source of meats and not having to buy something pumped with chemicals and hormones!) I even get my eggs fresh when I possibly can and TRY to get my fruits and veggies form local gardens (what I don't grow myself) PLUS there is NOTHING like bagging your own kill and the feeling of accomplishment that many people do not understand. ( I.E. bunny huggers )


----------



## ncfishin (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont understand your post. are you asking ethical vs. necessity? need vs. want(fun)? i have 4 acres that the bank lets me pay taxes on. i enjoy getting in the woods. i also enjoy shooting deer off of my deck, and putting a few in the freezer. thank god for the blessings. may he bless us all with the wisdom to know the difference. i know people that abuse these resources, but more people ougt to use them. The bottom line for me. GOOD CHOW.


----------



## Rat (Feb 18, 2010)

FloridaBassGirl said:


> * SO SERIOUS! ( tisk, tisk)....lol
> This post of course was an OBVIOUS attempt at HUMOR.... Sorry you didn't see that :wink: *I AM and will ALWAYS be an avid hunter.... and I can't wait to get some turkey in the freezer for sure. Due to illness I completely missed last turkey season  Daddy got tired of waiting on me and got a couple of nice ones, but I plan to hit it hard this season round.. Most recent addition to my freezer is about 6-10 pounds of gator (courtesy of my brothers trapper friend) but low on venison and hog. time for me to get busy for sure!



Your right I guess I missed the joke part. You DID ask for our input on what we thought was your assertion on hunting; and I admit I seized the opportunity to question your premise. In our world words have definite meanings, I was just trying to make it clear that to HUNT something didn't entail its ability to hunt you back, but was an action by the pursuer not the prey (in this context anyway). 

Your question to us was:


FloridaBassGirl said:


> CAN THESE BE TRULY HUNTED??


 and then you gave a logical stance to your answer of this question, I also gave my logical stance for the answer of this question and posed a new premise. So...

In light of keeping this humorous: 

A couple oh hunters were out hunting in the back country when they find themselves lost with no idea where they are. One hunter tells the other one that he heard if you shoot three times into the air it is a sign for help.
So about every 15 minutes they shot three shots into the air. After about an hour the first hunter tells his buddy to fir three more shots, to which his buddy answers, "You need to shoot some, I'm almost out of arrows".

I missed the obvious attempt at humor in the OP, I hope this makes up for it! Sometimes I am too literal for my own good.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

I stand corrected I DID ask for input...... 8) 



A couple oh hunters were out hunting in the back country when they find themselves lost with no idea where they are. One hunter tells the other one that he heard if you shoot three times into the air it is a sign for help.
So about every 15 minutes they shot three shots into the air. After about an hour the first hunter tells his buddy to fir three more shots, to which his buddy answers, "You need to shoot some, I'm almost out of arrows".
*TOO PHUNNY!!*

*2 Blonds in a forest standing head to head looking down at some tracks on the forest floor.... arguing; 1st blond says "those are DEER tracks" 2nd blond says "NO those are BEAR tracks". continuing to argue for several minutes on the matter...... a train hits them!... hee hee*


----------

